# B-6 banned!



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

Say Goodbye to P-5-P


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2009)

*Vitamin B-6 Declared a “Drug” by FDA; to be Banned from Vitamin Supplements*

God help us, because the FDA has now opened the gateway for all vitamins to be declared “drugs” and removed from sale by the nutritional supplement industry.

What they have done is declared that pyridoxamine (one of the three primary forms of vitamin B-6 found in nature, and the most widely used form in multi-vitamin supplements) is in reality a “new drug,” thus clearing the way for it to be banned from sale as a nutritional supplement. (See the news article below this commentary for more details.)

Here’s what happened:

A North Carolina-based firm called Biostratum began manufacturing pyridoxamine-based drug called Pyridorin designed to prevent the progression of diabetic nephropathy (kidney disease). The company then petitioned the FDA to declare pyridoxamine a “new drug,” clearing the way for them to hold an iron-clad monopoly on its sale.

Today, the FDA agreed with Biostratum, and declared this most popular form of vitamin B-6 to indeed be a “new drug,” using the argument that its medical qualities had been under investigation for years before it was ever used as a nutritional supplement under the DSHEA, which ironically was enacted in 1994 in order to protect nutritional supplements from excessive FDA regulation.

Not to worry, said many observers in the nutritional supplement industry. After all, there are two other natural forms of vitamin B-6 that can still be used in multi-vitamin formulations. The problem is, another drug company has already petitioned the FDA to declare the second most popular form of B-6, pyridoxal 5'-phosphate, which is also called P5P, a “new drug,” apparently for the very same reason pyridoxamine has been declared a drug, i.e., it’s purely medical qualities have been investigated long before it was ever used as a nutritional supplement.

How much longer until the third most popular natural form of B-6 will be declared a “drug”? You can bet your boots the pharmaceutical companies are racing to get in on the FDA’s new fast-track for turning B-vitamins into drugs.

Will All Vitamins Eventually Be Declared Drugs?

Worst of all, the very same argument being used to declare vitamin B6 a “drug” can essentially be made for any vitamin. After all, every known vitamin on the face of the earth has been studied for their medicinal qualities even since the discovery of the existence of vitamins in food back in 1905, when a scientist named William Fletcher realized that foods contained special nutrients that actually prevented disease.

It is easy to see that the day is soon-coming in which all vitamins will be offered solely as “drugs,” by prescription only.

One of the most galling aspects of the whole thing is that the FDA flatly refuses to allow nutritional supplement manufacturers to even mention the incredible medicinal values of the vitamins, minerals and other supplements they sell. Indeed, the FDA routinely claims vitamin and mineral supplements are “useless” and “inert.” Yet when a drug company develops the same natural molecule as a “drug,” suddenly its medical benefits can be touted from the rooftops. The only problem is, the drug company is given a monopoly to produce the “drug,” and what was once a natural product available inexpensively in any health food store in America is now an expensive drug you have to get a prescription for.

Drug-Induced B-6 Deficiency a Growing Phenomena

Another serious issue regarding B-6 is that a growing number of medications actually deplete the body of this vital nutrient that is absolutely essential to life. The syndrome is called Drug Induced Pyridoxine Deficiency, and several drugs, including drugs for the treatment of tuberculosis, Parkinson’s Disease and for cancer are known to cause this syndrome, which essentially turns you into a mental vegetable by depleting your body of its needed stores of vitamin B-6.

In the past, people having to take these drugs could simply go down to their local health food store and pick up an inexpensive bottle of vitamin B-6 in order to prevent the depletion syndrome. But due to the new FDA ruling, people using these drugs will no longer be able to do so. Instead they will have to get a prescription from their doctor, and purchase the expensive “drug” form of the vitamin in order to resolve the devastating mental side effects of the first drug!

Foods that Contain Vitamin B-6 Naturally

Under the circumstances it is important to note that certain foods contain vitamin B-6 naturally. They are, in order of their content percentage of the recommended daily value of the vitamin:

Baked potato, flesh and skin, 1 medium: 0.7 mg ~ 35% DV
Banana, raw, 1 medium: 0.68 mg ~ 34% DV
Garbanzo beans, canned, 1/2 c: 0.57 mg ~ 30% DV
Chicken breast, meat only, cooked, 1/2 breast: 0.52 mg ~ 25% DV
Pork loin, lean only, cooked, 3 oz: 0.42 mg ~20% DV
Roast beef, eye of round, lean only, cooked, 3 oz: 0.32 mg ~ 15% DV
Trout, rainbow, cooked, 3 oz: 0.29 mg ~ 15% DV
Sunflower seeds, kernels, dry roasted, 1 oz: 0.23 mg ~ 10% DV
Avocado, raw, sliced, 1/2 cup: 0.2 mg ~ 10% DV
Salmon, Sockeye, cooked, 3 oz: 0.19 mg ~ 10% DV
Tuna, canned in water, drained solids, 3 oz: 0.18 mg ~ 10% DV
Peanut butter, smooth, 2 Tbs: 0.15 mg ~ 8% DV

More importantly, safe, simple Brewer’s Yeast contains relatively high levels of B-vitamins, including the pyridoxine form of B-6. Capsulated Brewer’s Yeast can be purchased in just about any health food store in the country, or is available through many online sources.

What to Do Now

Legally speaking, as of today, anyone wanting to purchase the pyridoxamine form of B-6, and probably soon the P5P form, will have to have a doctor's prescription to do so. Of course, the ruling is brand new, and it is going to take some time for the FDA to implement it. Meanwhile, the pyridoxamine form of vitamin B-6 is still widely available in health food stores across the country. I suspect, however, not for long.

Today I went down to my local health food store and stocked up on a number of bottles of NOW Brand “B-50” vitamins, which contains the pyridoxamine form of B-6 along with all other B vitamins in 50 mg. per capsule dosages. I also picked up a number of bottles of the pure vitamin B6, in 100 mg. per capsule dosages. Since this vitamin is essential to cardiovascular health as well as mental health (and is also widely used to help heal carpal tunnel syndrome), it might be wise for you to do the same, particularly if the B vitamins are an integral part of your regular natural health regimen.

Another thing you can do is go to the web site of the American Association for Health Freedom and sign their petition to stop the FDA from turning any more vitamins into drugs.

You should also write and call your Congressmen and Senators immediately, and tell them you don’t want the FDA banning any more vitamins by turning them into “drugs.”


It is high time we all start expressing our outrage at this outlandish behavior by the FDA and other bureaucracies in regards to their disdain for nutritional supplements. We now have the EPA trying to re-classify colloidal silver as a "pesticide" so they can ban its sale in health food stores. And we have the FDA actually re-classifying common vitamins as drugs. And it is all at the behest of the major pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 18, 2009)

WTF!!
Just let me know when i need to run to the local vitamin shoppe and stock up on B-vita's


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2009)

bullshit...I tell you what these goddam drug companies, drugs and the Fucking FDA....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2009)

Its a good thing I kindly wipe my ass with the laws of this country. It sucks I have to order my B6/B12 and syringes from Canada.


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is absolutely ridiculous!  I cant even try to make sense of it


----------



## quark (Feb 18, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous!  I cant even try to make sense of it



Money. Every fucking thing always boils down to money.


----------



## zombul (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow..just wow.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 19, 2009)

I think in the future, they will ban the real foods because they contain vitamins, and make us all eat foods made by drug companies.  I think we are all slaves of corporate dictatorship, including the Uncle Sam.


----------



## onslaught82 (Feb 19, 2009)

The FDA must be on these "B DRUGS" every week there is something
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I remember a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




while back there was a study that orange juice may cause cancer...lol


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

*good article on it...*

Vitamin B6 to be ban to protect Big pharma profits.
NaturalNews

Big Pharma is constantly finding new ways to destroy the natural supplements market, in much the same way that the American Medical Association once sought to destroy the chiropractic industry (for which it was later found guilty of conspiracy in U.S. courts, by the way). The latest attack against vitamins comes from an FDA petition filed by Medicure Pharma, Inc., which has astonishingly asked the FDA to ban the sale of Vitamin B6!

Vitamin B6, of course, is a naturally-occurring nutrient found in numerous vegetables, nuts and whole grains. Its natural form is called pyridoxal 5'-phosphate or P5P for short. It's an essential nutrient for expectant mothers, growing children and anyone who wishes to be healthy. It's absolutely crucial for healthy blood cell function, and it's used in over 100 enzymatic reactions involving protein metabolism.

So why would a pharmaceutical company petition the FDA to outlaw the sale of this essential nutrient? It's simple: Because Big Pharma wants to market its own form of Vitamin B6 and call it a "drug."

Medicure Pharma, Inc., has been studying the clinical effects of Vitamin B6 (which they call "MC-1") on humans. This is part of a process for receiving FDA approval on MC-1 as a "drug," and then marketing this drug through the conventional medical system (and selling it at markups that can reach 500,000% over the cost of the actual ingredients).

This issue was reported by the Alliance for Natural Health, an outstanding health freedom organization that deserves your support. You can read about this Vitamin B6 issue (along with links to the petition) at:
http://www.anhcampaign.org/news/hand-ph...

Obviously, it is in the financial interest of Medicure Pharma, Inc. to not only receive FDA approval for their "MC-1" version of Vitamin B6; it's also crucial to eliminate the competition. After all, if people knew MC-1 was just Vitamin B6, they could go out and buy it on their own, for a fraction of the price of a prescription drug. This is most likely why Medicure Pharma petitioned the FDA to outlaw Vitamin B6 supplements: It's the simplest and easiest way to eliminate the competition and guarantee profits!


Screwy logic, biopiracy and Big Pharma scams
So what's the logic behind banning Vitamin B6? It's simple: Medicare Pharma wants the FDA to declare Vitamin B6 to be "adulterated" because it contains a drug. Which drug does it contain? Well, MC-1, of course!

Do you see the circular reasoning here? Vitamin B6 is a naturally-occurring vitamin, but if a drug company gets FDA approval on Vitamin B6 (with a different name), then that very same drug company can petition the FDA to ban Vitamin B6, claiming it contains their drug!

I know this sounds incredibly stupid. And it is. But it isn't unprecedented. In fact, the very same thing happened with red yeast rice.

A few years ago, drug companies discovered that red yeast rice (a natural supplement) contained powerful, natural compounds that balance cholesterol levels. These compounds are called lovastatins (sound familiar?)

Drug companies ripped off the lovastatin molecules from red yeast rice, then patented them. Once they achieved FDA approval for their "statin drugs," it was easy to file a petition requesting the outlawing of red yeast rice, claiming the supplement was "adulterated" with drugs! Which drugs? Statin drugs, of course -- the very same drugs that were isolated from red yeast rice in the first place!

This is why the FDA has been on a terror campaign to outlaw red yeast rice supplements. They've sent warning letters to online retailers and threatened numerous companies with legal action. The point of all this is to eliminate red yeast rice from the marketplace because it competes with statin drugs. And it's the exact same strategy now being following by Medicure Pharma in its attempt to get the FDA to ban Vitamin B6.


Was it a move out of financial desperation?
Medicure Pharma, by the way, is losing its shirt. It recently received notice from the American Stock Exchange that it would be "delisted" because it no longer meets the minimum requirement for shareholder equity vs. ongoing fiscal losses. In other words, the company is losing too much money and has too little shareholder equity to even stay listed in the American Stock Exchange.

This might explain its decision to petition the FDA to outlaw the sale of Vitamin B6 (P5P). If consumers were unable to buy the vitamins, many would have no choice but to seek out the company's own patented, high-profit MC-1 version of the vitamin, and that would generate a windfall of profits!

Making money in the pharmaceutical industry, you see, is not about helping people in any real way; it's about limiting their options, controlling the marketplace, and forcing people to buy products from you at monopoly prices.

This is, in fact, the underlying business model of the entire pharmaceutical industry: Selling drugs at monopoly prices while outlawing competing products. Any approval by the FDA is, in effect, a license to engage in monopolistic market practices. And remarkably, the FDA even enforces this monopoly by threatening, intimidating and raiding the warehouses of competing product companies, especially if they're in the "natural" products industry.

Even more remarkably, the FTC, which claims to protect fair market practices in the United States, has utterly ignored the monopoly practices of Big Pharma. Yes, the same government office that went after Microsoft for creating a "monopoly" user interface in Windows seems to have no interest whatsoever in going after drug companies engaged in widespread, fraudulent monopoly marketing practices that are bankrupting the entire nation! (How's that for selective enforcement of trade practices?)


We must either stop the FDA, or lose all access to herbs and supplements
Do you see where all this is ultimately headed? If the FDA is allowed to keep banning nutritional supplements while promoting the very same drugs synthesized from those natural sources, it could allow Big Pharma to commit widespread biopiracy, stealing all the good medicine from nature, claiming patent protection on the useful molecules, and getting the FDA to outlaw virtually all the natural substances from which those medicines were first derived.

It's not a particularly brilliant strategy, but it is exceedingly effective at defrauding the public out of trillions of dollars in dishonest profits. And the fact that this is going on today gives additional support to something I've proposed for quite some time: Ending all patent protection on medicines, genes and seeds.

I say, there should never be a financial incentive for corporations to deny the People access to information and products that could halt disease, end suffering, and enhance their health. And yet today's conventional medical system is set up precisely to profit from the ongoing disease of the People.

It is a system that offers no cures, no education and no honest information to the public about real health solutions. It only offers a lifetime of ever-more-expensive patented pharmaceuticals that lead to a downward spiral of bad health and bad debt until more and more American families are left diseased and penniless, victims of a profiteering system of medicine that trades lives for profits as the foundation of its business model.

It is time for radical -- revolutionary, in fact! -- changes to our system of medicine, and I believe that begins by ending all patent protection for medicines, genes and seeds. These things belong to ALL the People, not just the rich, white fat cats who take home $300 million annual salaries by fraudulently selling dangerous prescription medications to people who are only harmed by them.

Watch NaturalNews tomorrow, for I'll be publishing a grassroots action article that dares to call for revolutionary action designed to rebuild a new health care system following the coming collapse of the American Empire.

You sense it coming, don't you? A year ago, you were skeptical, but now you know it's true: Skyrocketing fuel prices, hiking food prices, collapsing real estate bubbles, the demise of the U.S. dollar in international markets, failed wars and massive inflation caused by the Fed's bailout of rich white bankers... these are all signs of a modern Roman Empire that's about to collapse under the weight of its debt, disease and disastrous war mongering.

The end of American as we know it is coming. And it will be replaced by a new nation, built upon the ideas of people like you and me (those of us who can still think clearly because we're not all drugged out on Ambien...)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

that link above doesnt work?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

that is how it was where I copied the article from, this is the site: Welcome to the Alliance for Natural Health


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fuck that.  I doubt it will do anything, but I just wrote my representative about this.

What's next?  "Sir you can't eat any more fish; the daily recommended amount of omega 3 fatty acids is only 3 grams!"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

https://secure3.convio.net/aahf/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=245


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> https://secure3.convio.net/aahf/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=245



just sent mine in


----------



## highpockets (Feb 20, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Fuck that.  I doubt it will do anything, but I just wrote my representative about this.
> 
> What's next?  "Sir you can't eat any more fish; the daily recommended amount of omega 3 fatty acids is only 3 grams!"



Ever see the movie Soylent Green (1973)?


----------



## austinloid (Feb 24, 2009)

What a sham! Still be easy to find online


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

just sent mine in.

more people need to do this shit.

what a fucking joke.


----------



## trener (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, is this a joke? vitamin B is a drug  ?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

trener said:


> LOL, is this a joke? vitamin B is a drug  ?



not a joke, it will be.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 25, 2009)

there are some perks for living in canada i guess , just hope we dont follow in this case


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I went out and stocked up on some bottles of b-6 today. I should be good for quite a while now. But still, it is not an endless supply. And once I run out I don't know what I will do. This is just absurd really. I cannot believe the FDA sometimes


----------



## Dodge (Feb 27, 2009)

does this affect the UK?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2009)

no.


----------

